# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Pics of fake Nile Sustanon #83306 batch

## bigdaddypump

For those of you inquiring about real Nile Sustanon ....here are some pics of legit Nile Sustanon without the ring. Enjoy

----------


## Exocet

Yum!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Those necks look like Omnadrens! Weird.

----------


## Exocet

Hmm, good point. Also, that font looks a bit "thin", when you compare it with a picture like this. But I'm certainly no expert.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

productnumber should be 9 year of production if expiring in 06 should be 03 that means it 93 and where is the green ring?? The left one on this pic is going to the lab for analysis.

----------


## Rhino58

> productnumber should be 9 year of production if expiring in 06 should be 03 that means it 93 and where is the green ring?? The left one on this pic is going to the lab for analysis.


Nice

----------


## Exocet

> productnumber should be 9 year of production if expiring in 06 should be 03 that means it 93 and where is the green ring?? The left one on this pic is going to the lab for analysis.


Do they always have a green ring?

----------


## bigdaddypump

> Do they always have a green ring?



No they don't always have a ring...Nile's are famous for illregularities, such as ring or no ring, etc.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I don't like those top pics. I have never seen Nile amps like that...and I have seen lots of Niles before. 

IMHO they are very suspicious looking.

----------


## Exocet

> No they don't always have a ring...Nile's are famous for illregularities, such as ring or no ring, etc.


Yeah, thats what I'd always thought. Its just that dutch is right on the money 99.9% of the time, so I was a little confused.

----------


## 999

can someone tell me if batch # 92215 are fake

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> can someone tell me if batch # 92215 are fake


How many more times can you ask this in a 30 minute period!?
http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=74472
http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=107445
http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=102196
http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=63740


Please don't hijack other people's threads. Start your own k!?

----------


## theflyzman

My Nile Sus 250 has a batch # with 6 digits. They are 931209 are They real?

----------

